# Moo Goo Gai Pan/Stir-fried Chicken and Mushrooms



## powerplantop (Apr 12, 2012)

Moo Goo Gai Pan by powerplantop, on Flickr


In this recipe I use the method of velveting chicken, this gives the chicken a nice silky mouth feel. 

10 to 12 oz boneless skinless chicken breasts, sliced

Marinade for Chicken:
1/2 egg white
1/2 teaspoon salt
Pinch white pepper 
1 tablespoon cornstarch

Sauce:
1/2 cup chicken stock
1 tablespoons hoisin sauce
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 teaspoon grated ginger
1 teaspoon ground garlic 
Few drops sesame oil
1 tablespoon cornstarch

Your choice of veggies and mushrooms

Cooking wine

Mix the chicken with the marinade, let marinade one hour.

Mix the sauce ingredients. 

Lightly fry the marinated chicken until it just starts to get color. Remove it from the oil and remove most of the oil from the pan. 

Add your mushrooms and veggies to the pan stir-fry until the just start to get some color. Splash on some cooking wine and cover for one minute.

Return chicken to the pan stir and add sauce. 

Cook until chicken is done and sauce is nice and thick. 

Moo Goo Gai Pan _ stir-fried chicken and mushrooms - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 12, 2012)

Still looks spectacular @ 6 AM...must make soon!


----------



## powerplantop (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you! A bit of prep before hand and you can cook this in a few minutes.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 12, 2012)

looks super yum.


----------

